# Saturday Symphony



## Mika

I see realdealblues has not posted symphony for this day. Any proposals? We can’t stop this tradition now


----------



## rw181383

Mika said:


> I see realdealblues has not posted symphony for this day. Any proposals? We can't stop this tradition now


Mika, thank you for posting. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Vasks

pick a symphony...any symphony. Your shackles are gone


----------



## rw181383

Has Vasks’s Symphony No. 3 been done?


----------



## Vasks

rw181383 said:


> Has Vasks's Symphony No. 3 been done?


Yes, even tho it's never been written! Everyone just imagined what it would sound like! Some said it sounded like cartoon music...LOL!!


----------



## Mika

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/works/86412--symphony-no-3/browse

I think we can proceed with this one. I will post thread soon


----------



## LezLee

How does this work? Do you have a rota of dates and posters or can anyone pop in as and when? Is it proposed on a Saturday then we have a week to listen and comment?
Sorry for the questions, I don’t want to get it wrong!


----------



## Vasks

Mika said:


> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/works/86412--symphony-no-3/browse
> 
> I think we can proceed with this one. I will post thread soon


Oh boy! The real Vasks with a real Symphony #3 no less.


----------



## Mika

LezLee said:


> How does this work? Do you have a rota of dates and posters or can anyone pop in as and when? Is it proposed on a Saturday then we have a week to listen and comment?
> Sorry for the questions, I don't want to get it wrong!


Forum user *realdealblues * has some secret list from which he picks symphony every Saturday (or actually on Friday). Now he wasn't doing this so we were forced to figure out something . I hope he is back on next SS.


----------



## LezLee

Ah, I see. On the old Forum which dare not speak its name, there were about 10 of us who took it in turns to pick a Monday symphony and we’d have a week to listen and comment. Looking forward to this though. 
Thanks.


----------



## Mika

LezLee said:


> Ah, I see. On the old Forum which dare not speak its name, there were about 10 of us who took it in turns to pick a Monday symphony and we'd have a week to listen and comment. Looking forward to this though.
> Thanks.


Feel free to propose something, so that we have better plan-b next time. I hope realdealblues could publish list of already listened ones. We started this project with forum top150 symphonies, but after it his list has been our guide.


----------



## rw181383

Searching by username, this is what I found:

Shostakovich #12
Haydn #98
Chausson Symphony in B-flat
Harris #3
Tubin #5
Weinberg #10
Atterberg #6
Popov #1
Hartmann #3
Sessions #3
Melartin #4
Bliss “A Colour Symphony”
Farrenc #1
Ives #1
Saint-Saens #2
Stanford #3


----------



## LezLee

Thanks for that, I know 4 of them, will have a listen to the others.


----------



## Becca

What I never quite understood is why there would be a weekly symphony thread and all that folks would do is to identify the recording that they intended to listen to ... and nobody ever commented on it. Seems a bit pointless on a classical music *discussion* forum


----------



## Malx

Becca:
On the forum Lez Lee fears to mention, we had a list of interested posters who, in turn, selected a Symphony with a youtube link for those who perhaps didn't know the work. The idea being to create discussion on the piece - it mattered not if the work was well known or more obscure.
The rotation of those selecting the Symphony was about 10 - 12 weeks. On this forum I could imagine it being a longer rotation but that shouldn't be a problem.

If there is interest I would gladly start the ball rolling by asking for a list of potential contributors - but and it is a big but I have no wish to interfere with what seems to be an institution on this forum. 
Being a newbie I don't wish to upset the status quo.


----------



## Becca

I have a recollection that realdealblues had a list of 200 symphonies that he was working through, some of them having only one recording, however I certainly see no reason to not start a different thread with a different intent. I never took part in the other thread but might well on one with the intent of discussion/review. If there is one thing that you will discover on this forum, it is quite rare to start something which hasn't already been done at least once if not more!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

What happened to the other guy who usually does this? Nothing adverse i hope.


----------



## Pugg

LezLee said:


> Thanks for that, I know 4 of them, will have a listen to the others.


There are lots more, got stuck somewhere before we had a big crash on this site, must say was solved very quick .
Some takes months.


----------



## Mika

Here is the project for data scientists: We started this project by listening forum’s Top150 symphonies. That project ended about 14 pages ago (Borodin #2 was the last one). After that we have listed symphonies from realdealblues’ list. Your project is to browse through those 14 pages and prepare the list of listened symphonies.


----------



## shadowdancer

Mika said:


> Here is the project for data scientists: We started this project by listening forum's Top150 symphonies. That project ended about 14 pages ago (Borodin #2 was the last one). After that we have listed symphonies from realdealblues' list. Your project is to browse through those 14 pages and prepare the list of listened symphonies.


Another idea: we could start another listening project from other list from the ranked works. Lists such as Orchestral Works, String Concerti, Keyboard Concerti, String Quaterts, etc.


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> Another idea: we could start another listening project from other list from the ranked works. Lists such as Orchestral Works, String Concerti, Keyboard Concerti, String Quaterts, etc.


Member realdealblues told us nos so long ago we are almost at the end of the list, so wait a minute before stating new ones, please.


----------



## realdealblues

Thank you again Mika for stepping up. I was called out of town suddenly Thursday with no chance to get online until today. I can easily post a list of everything that has been listened too so far and I can always send anyone a list of what I currently have upcoming. Mahlerian had asked me for a list because he wanted to get the scores before hand but he is no longer around.

Adding what Mika posted for this past weekend. These are all the Symphonies that have been featured so far since the Saturday Symphony began:

Alfven – 4
Atterberg – 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1, 3, 4, 6, 7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Borodin – 2, 3
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1
Bruckner – 1-9
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Organ
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 4
Dutilleux – 2
Dvorak – 6-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Farrenc – 1
Furtwangler – 2
Frank – Symphony In D
Glazunov – 4, 6, 7
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 3
Harris – 3
Hartmann – 3
Haydn – 44, 82-85, 88, 92-104
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler
Honegger – 3
Hanson – 2
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor
Liszt – Faust Symphony
Lutoslawski – 3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin – 4
Martinu – 6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35, 36, 38-41
Myaskovsky – 6, 8
Nielsen – 2-5
Norgard – 3
Penderecki – 3
Pettersson – 7
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 2
Roussel – 3
Saint-Saens – 2, 3
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schumann – 1, 2, 3, 4
Scriabin – 4
Sessions – 3
Shostakovich – 1, 4, 5, 7-15
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tubin – 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Walton – 1
Webern – Symphony
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric


----------



## realdealblues

Becca said:


> What I never quite understood is why there would be a weekly symphony thread and all that folks would do is to identify the recording that they intended to listen to ... and nobody ever commented on it. Seems a bit pointless on a classical music *discussion* forum


That was the original intent, to listen and discuss, and when it first started there was discussion about the works and the different recordings, but as the years have gone on things have slimmed down. Occasionally people post comments and discuss it but it doesn't happen all the time. Maybe it has gone on too long...I was trying to finish the giant list of requests I received and I genuinely enjoy taking the time each week to discover a new work or revisit a favorite or even give one I don't care for another try, but if it's being deemed pointless perhaps I should wrap things up sooner...


----------



## Becca

realdealblues said:


> That was the original intent, to listen and discuss, and when it first started there was discussion about the works and the different recordings, but as the years have gone on things have slimmed down. Occasionally people post comments and discuss it but it doesn't happen all the time. Maybe it has gone on too long...I was trying to finish the giant list of requests I received and I genuinely enjoy taking the time each week to discover a new work or revisit a favorite or even give one I don't care for another try, but if it's being deemed pointless perhaps I should wrap things up sooner...


Ahh, now I understand ... and apologies if I worded it a bit too bluntly.


----------



## Malx

realdealblues said:


> That was the original intent, to listen and discuss, and when it first started there was discussion about the works and the different recordings, but as the years have gone on things have slimmed down. Occasionally people post comments and discuss it but it doesn't happen all the time. Maybe it has gone on too long...I was trying to finish the giant list of requests I received and I genuinely enjoy taking the time each week to discover a new work or revisit a favorite or even give one I don't care for another try, but if it's being deemed pointless perhaps I should wrap things up sooner...


Please continue with the project - I am enjoying those Symphonies offered so far but being relatively new I wasn't aware that discussion was welcomed. Perhaps this little sidetrack will help reinvigorate the discussion element.

I look forward to this Saturdays selection.

Regards,
Malx.


----------



## D Smith

Saturday Symphony has introduced me to many fine works I might have otherwise never heard - hardly 'pointless'. Thank you rdb for doing it and please continue.


----------



## Haydn man

D Smith said:


> Saturday Symphony has introduced me to many fine works I might have otherwise never heard - hardly 'pointless'. Thank you rdb for doing it and please continue.


I would like to echo these comments


----------



## techniquest

> What I never quite understood is why there would be a weekly symphony thread and all that folks would do is to identify the recording that they intended to listen to ... and nobody ever commented on it. Seems a bit pointless on a classical music discussion forum


I used to spend quite a lot of time going into detail about the recording(s) I would listen to for the Saturday Symphony, especially if it were a work that I particularly like. Unfortunately the time came whereby there would be a string of "I'm going to listen to this one..." one-liners and just my lengthy paragraph of discussion, so I decided that the SS had probably turned into simply a listening session rather than a listening and discussing session. I think there's some inevitability around this however since most of the symphonies that will have multiple recordings have now been covered (apart from early ones from the likes of Haydn, Mozart, etc which won't really interest me so much anyway).
On the other hand, there are still some Shostakovich symphonies that haven't been covered, also Walton's 2nd, Rachmaninov's 'Symphonic Dances' (a symphony in all but name), Nielsens' 6th and all the Khachaturian symphonies, so I'll hang in there and hope for the best


----------



## realdealblues

Thanks for the support. As long as members are still enjoying them and wanting to listen I will continue to post them each week.

I honestly still have many requests coming up. If there is a Symphony not listed that you would like to request just post it on here or send me a private message. Everyone is welcome to request them. I only have the about 10 more to go before I have to go back to the list and figure out what the next grouping will be, and we are getting down to the works that I've only had 1 request for, so more votes will put many of them up sooner.

Techniquest: Your requests have just been added and/or vote totals updated. Thanks.


----------



## Vasks

_Composers not yet done_

Wagenseil
J. C. Bach
Michael Haydn
Pleyel
Spohr
Weber
Fesca
Volkmann
Draeseke
Bruch
Fuchs
Weingartner
Wellesz
Henze
Paine
Riegger
Piston
Carter
William Schuman
Persichetti
Rochberg
Foss
Mennin
Onslow
Gounod
D'Indy
Magnard
Tournemire
Ferroud
Landowsk
Parry
Rubbra
Tippett
Searle
Arnold
Rubinstein
Balakirev
Grechaninov
Kalinnikov
Khachaturian
Borresen
Langgaard
Madetoja
Englund
Stenhammar


----------



## realdealblues

Vasks said:


> _Composers not yet done_
> 
> Wagenseil
> J. C. Bach
> Michael Haydn
> Pleyel
> Spohr
> Weber
> Fesca
> Volkmann
> Draeseke
> Bruch
> Fuchs
> Weingartner
> Wellesz
> Henze
> Paine
> Riegger
> Piston
> Carter
> William Schuman
> Persichetti
> Rochberg
> Foss
> Mennin
> Onslow
> Gounod
> D'Indy
> Magnard
> Tournemire
> Ferroud
> Landowsk
> Parry
> Rubbra
> Tippett
> Searle
> Arnold
> Rubinstein
> Balakirev
> Grechaninov
> Kalinnikov
> Khachaturian
> Borresen
> Langgaard
> Madetoja
> Englund
> Stenhammar


Many of those listed are on the list, but most of their symphonies only received 1 request so they were on the bottom of the list. Again, if anyone wants to recommend specific ones from any of the above, feel free to request them...


----------



## Torkelburger

I recommend the following:

Howard Hanson - 1 “Nordic”
John Harbison - 2
Paul Hindemith – Symphony in E flat; Die Harmonie der Welt (“The Harmony of the World”)
Arthur Honegger – 2; and 5
Peter Mennin – 3; 5; and 7
Vincent Persichetti – 3; 4; and 7
Walter Piston – 2; 3; and 6
Wallingford Riegger – 3
Roger Sessions – 1; 2; 4; and 6
William Walton – 2
Kurt Weill – 2


----------



## Josquin13

Hi, I'm a refugee from the now defunct Amazon Monday Symphony group. I wanted to say those are excellent, valuable lists, but I'm surprised there's no mention of three of the most impressive post-WW2 symphonic composers that I've come across in recent years--Joonas Kokkonen, Vagn Holmboe, and Allan Pettersson. If you don't know their symphonies, I'd strongly urge you to look into Kokkonen's 3rd & 4th Symphonies (Oramo in the 3rd, and Kamu or Berglund in the 4th), Holmboe's thrilling 8th Symphony-- "Sinfonia Borealis" (Arwell Hughes, or Semkow), and Pettersson's searing, intensely beautiful & moving 7th Symphony (Comissiona). All of these recordings can be found on You Tube, if interested:

1. Kokkonen 4th Symphony--conducted by Okko Kamu:






2. Holmboe 8th Symphony: conducted by Owain Arwel Hughes:


















Here's what critic Rob Barnett had to say about the Arwel Hughes recording of Holmboe's "Sinfonia Borealis":

"This work opens a door on a rushing and scampering unstoppable energy complete with a tempo giusto Nordic Ride of the Valkyries. Elementals wheel in the firmament and trumpets howl (2.40 Track 2). There is also contented peace conjured by glistening strings but this soon gives way to convulsive forces ruckling the earth in a shuddering iron grip. In the third movement the cor anglais mourns. This is not superficial or shallow. There is the hint of disturbing a pool and setting loose disruptive heavy sleeping hood-eyed forces. In the finale the howl of the second movement returns pregnant with disaster as in the up-rearing wail of the Apocalyptic Horsemen in Franz Schmidt's Book of the Seven Seals. After a momentary blue-eyed peace a great storm of drum salvos and a tornado run past us newsreels of devastation, blasted heaths, flame-throwers and scorched earth. The conclusion stamps out in cleanly sculpted riven chordal hammer-blows sustained over great waves of strings sound."

or, Semkow's contrasting interpretation of the 8th:






3. Pettersson 7th Symphony--conducted by Sergiu Comissiona, Pettersson's chosen conductor to premiere his works:






These symphonies are well worth getting to know.


----------



## realdealblues

Torkelburger said:


> I recommend the following:
> 
> Howard Hanson - 1 "Nordic"
> John Harbison - 2
> Paul Hindemith - Symphony in E flat; Die Harmonie der Welt ("The Harmony of the World")
> Arthur Honegger - 2; and 5
> Peter Mennin - 3; 5; and 7
> Vincent Persichetti - 3; 4; and 7
> Walter Piston - 2; 3; and 6
> Wallingford Riegger - 3
> Roger Sessions - 1; 2; 4; and 6
> William Walton - 2
> Kurt Weill - 2


Your requests have been added. Thanks!


----------



## realdealblues

Josquin13 said:


> Hi, I'm a refugee from the now defunct Amazon Monday Symphony group. I wanted to say those are excellent, valuable lists, but I'm surprised there's no mention of three of the most impressive post-WW2 symphonic composers that I've come across in recent years--Joonas Kokkonen, Vagn Holmboe, and Allan Pettersson. If you don't know their symphonies, I'd strongly urge you to look into Kokkonen's 3rd & 4th Symphonies (Oramo in the 3rd, and Kamu or Berglund in the 4th), Holmboe's thrilling 8th Symphony-- "Sinfonia Borealis" (Arwell Hughes, or Semkow), and Pettersson's searing, intensely beautiful & moving 7th Symphony (Comissiona). All of these recordings can be found on You Tube, if interested:
> 
> 1. Kokkonen 4th Symphony--conducted by Okko Kamu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Holmboe 8th Symphony: conducted by Owain Arwel Hughes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what critic Rob Barnett had to say about the Arwel Hughes recording of Holmboe's "Sinfonia Borealis":
> 
> "This work opens a door on a rushing and scampering unstoppable energy complete with a tempo giusto Nordic Ride of the Valkyries. Elementals wheel in the firmament and trumpets howl (2.40 Track 2). There is also contented peace conjured by glistening strings but this soon gives way to convulsive forces ruckling the earth in a shuddering iron grip. In the third movement the cor anglais mourns. This is not superficial or shallow. There is the hint of disturbing a pool and setting loose disruptive heavy sleeping hood-eyed forces. In the finale the howl of the second movement returns pregnant with disaster as in the up-rearing wail of the Apocalyptic Horsemen in Franz Schmidt's Book of the Seven Seals. After a momentary blue-eyed peace a great storm of drum salvos and a tornado run past us newsreels of devastation, blasted heaths, flame-throwers and scorched earth. The conclusion stamps out in cleanly sculpted riven chordal hammer-blows sustained over great waves of strings sound."
> 
> or, Semkow's contrasting interpretation of the 8th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Pettersson 7th Symphony--conducted by Sergiu Comissiona, Pettersson's chosen conductor to premiere his works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These symphonies are well worth getting to know.


I have added your recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Haydn man

There are about 18 months worth of Haydn not yet listened to 
I would like to go for some early Haydn say 6,7 & 8 these could even be all done the same week given the obvious link between them


----------



## cougarjuno

May I recommend these symphonies

Alwyn 4
Arnold 5, 6
Bowen 2
Chadwick 2
Dittersdorf 1-3 (on Ovid's Metamorphoses)
Enescu 1-3
Englund 2 (Blackbird)
Haydn 48, 49
Hovhaness 6 (Celestial Gate)
Khachaturian 2 (The Bell)
Martinu 5
Moeran Sym in G minor 
Parry 3 (English)
Nielsen 1
Raff 7 (In Den Alpen)
Rubinstein 2 (Ocean)
Cyril Scott 4


----------



## Mika

Realdeal has not made SS of the day yet. Looks like Kokkonen 4th if I will call the shots


----------



## Guest

Mika said:


> Realdeal has not made SS of the day yet. Looks like Kokkonen 4th if I will call the shots


Strangely enough I just played it before reading your post Mika.



> Joonas Kokkonen Symphony No. 4 Moderato (00:00) Allegro (7:26) Adagio (12:50 Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Okko Kamu. From LP Bis (1980, Vinyl - pressed by Teldec in Germany)


A good call, I enjoyed it. Nordic and a little disturbing.


----------



## Mika

No Saturday Symphony yet. Who will pick the one?


----------



## Pugg

Mika said:


> No Saturday Symphony yet. Who will pick the one?


I though you where second in comment?


----------



## Mika

Pugg said:


> I though you where second in comment?


Well I can do it again.


----------



## Haydn man

I for one am missing my weekly dose of the SS


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> I for one am missing my weekly dose of the SS


Mika chose one - Kalinnikov no 1, so join in.


----------



## kyjo

How does one suggest symphonies to be part of the Saturday Symphony?


----------



## Pugg

kyjo said:


> How does one suggest symphonies to be part of the Saturday Symphony?


That was done a long time ago, perhaps one day we start a new one.


----------



## realdealblues

kyjo said:


> How does one suggest symphonies to be part of the Saturday Symphony?


You can still suggest one that hasn't been posted (I have lots of requests that still need to be filled)

So far to date we have listened too:

Alfven - 4
Arnold - 5
Atterberg - 6
Bantock - Hebridean Symphony
Barber - Symphony In One Movement
Bax - 1, 3-7
Beach - Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven - 1-9
Berio - Sinfonia
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein - 1-3
Berwald - 4
Bizet - Symphony in C
Bliss - Color Symphony
Borodin - 2, 3
Braga-Santas - 2, 4
Brahms - 1-4
Brian - 1
Britten - Simple Symphony
Bruckner - 0-9
Carter - A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson - Symphony in B
Copland - 3, Organ
Debussy - La Mer
Diamond - 4
Dutilleux - 2
Dvorak - 6-9
Elgar - 1, 2
Enescu - 3
Farrenc - 1
Furtwangler - 2
Frank - Symphony In D
Glazunov - 4, 6, 7
Gliere - 2, 3
Gorecki - 3
Harris - 3
Hartmann - 3
Haydn - 6, 44, 82-85, 88, 92-104
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger - 2, 3, 5
Hanson - 1, 2
Hovhaness - 2
Ives - 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek - Sinfonietta
Kalinnikov - 1
Khachaturian - 2, 3
Kraus - Symphony In C Minor
Liszt - Faust Symphony
Lutoslawski - 3
Lyatoshynsky - 3
Mahler - 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin - 4
Martinu - 6
Mendelssohn - 1-5
Messiaen - Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart - 25, 28, 29, 31, 33, 35-36, 38-41
Myaskovsky - 6, 8
Nielsen - 1-6
Norgard - 3
Penderecki - 3
Pettersson - 7
Popov - 1
Prokofiev - 1-7
Rachmaninov - 1-3
Raff - 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov - 2
Roussel - 3
Saint-Saens - 2, 3
Schmidt - 4
Schnittke - 1
Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert - 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schumann - 1-4
Scriabin - 4
Sessions - 3
Shostakovich - 1, 4-15
Simpson - 9
Stravinsky - Symphony In C, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius - 1-7
Stanford - 3
Suk - Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski - 3
Taneyev - 4
Tchaikovsky - 1-6, Manfred
Tubin - 5
Vasks - 3
Vaughan Williams - 1-9
Walton - 1, 2
Webern - Symphony
Weill - 2
Weinberg - 10
Zemlinsky - Lyric


----------



## Merl

No Dvorak 1-5? Le gasp!!!!!!


----------



## realdealblues

Merl said:


> No Dvorak 1-5? Le gasp!!!!!!


You must have been slightly psychic because this week (actually last week, but since I was unable to post) is Dvorak's 5th. I'm also surprised but they just didn't get many votes/requests.


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> you must have been slightly psychic because this week (actually last week, but since i was unable to post) is dvorak's 5th. I'm also surprised but they just didn't get many votes/requests.


.............................

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mika

No realdealblues post yet. I would pick Langgaard this time. I can post thread later today, but meanwhile you can recommend which one I pick. Maybe #4?


----------



## Haydn man

Happy with whatever you choose


----------



## techniquest

Mika said:


> No realdealblues post yet. I would pick Langgaard this time. I can post thread later today, but meanwhile you can recommend which one I pick. Maybe #4?


How about no.11? 

Some symphonies I'd like to see feature include Brian 6; Gorecki 2, Hovhaness 11 (though this would be pointless I expect as there's only 1 recording), Shostakovich 2 & 3, Khachaturian 1, Dopper 7.
I see we've had a few 'almost' symphonies (e.g Debussy La Mer, Berlioz Romeo & Juliet) so I wonder if we could have Rachmaninov 'Symphonic Dances' and Strauss 'An Alpine Symphony' at some point?


----------



## realdealblues

techniquest said:


> How about no.11?
> 
> Some symphonies I'd like to see feature include Brian 6; Gorecki 2, Hovhaness 11 (though this would be pointless I expect as there's only 1 recording), Shostakovich 2 & 3, Khachaturian 1, Dopper 7.
> I see we've had a few 'almost' symphonies (e.g Debussy La Mer, Berlioz Romeo & Juliet) so I wonder if we could have Rachmaninov 'Symphonic Dances' and Strauss 'An Alpine Symphony' at some point?


Your suggestions are noted and added to the list, thanks!


----------



## Mika

No suggestion from realdeal today. Looks like it is Einar Englund time. I will start thread of his 2nd symphony.


----------



## Mika

I guess it is my turn again. I will pick Kalevi Aho. For some reason, we have not listened any of his symphonies.


----------



## Mika

Updated list of listened symphonies:

Aho – 7
Alfven – 4
Arnold – 5
Atterberg – 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Borodin – 2, 3
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Organ
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 4
Dutilleux – 2
Dvorak – 4-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Furtwangler – 2
Frank – Symphony In D
Glazunov – 4, 6, 7
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Harris – 3
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6, 44, 82-86, 88, 92-104
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 2, 3, 5
Hanson – 1, 2
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor
Langgaard - 1
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lutoslawski – 3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin – 4
Martinu – 5, 6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25, 28, 29-31, 33, 35-36, 38-41
Myaskovsky – 6, 8
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 3
Penderecki – 3
Pettersson – 7
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 2
Roussel – 3
Saint-Saens – 2, 3
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schumann – 1-4
Scriabin – 4
Sessions – 3
Shostakovich – 1, 2, 4-15
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1
Tubin – 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric


----------



## Merl

Can I suggest Dvorak 3 for me and Jim Prideaux this weekend, RDB (or whoever will be posting the thread) ? :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

May I suggest the remaining Symphonies of _Malcolm Arnold_, Robert Simpson, Charles Stanford and Granville Bantock?

May I also put forward the Symphonies of Hubert Parry? British-centric I realise but there are some great works.

On a non-British front may I also suggest the remaining Symphonies of Bohuslav Martinu, Arthur Honegger and Camille Saint-Saens?


----------



## Mika

Penderecki 7 coming


----------



## realdealblues

Merl said:


> Can I suggest Dvorak 3 for me and Jim Prideaux this weekend, RDB (or whoever will be posting the thread) ? :tiphat:


Sorry, just saw this  I will consider that 2 votes which would bump it up to next week.


----------



## realdealblues

AClockworkOrange said:


> May I suggest the remaining Symphonies of _Malcolm Arnold_, Robert Simpson, Charles Stanford and Granville Bantock?
> 
> May I also put forward the Symphonies of Hubert Parry? British-centric I realise but there are some great works.
> 
> On a non-British front may I also suggest the remaining Symphonies of Bohuslav Martinu, Arthur Honegger and Camille Saint-Saens?


Noted...thanks.


----------



## Mika

My turn again. Let’s try Henze. I will post his #7 soon


----------



## Mika

Updated list of symphonies we have listened:

Aho – 7
Alfven – 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Borodin – 2, 3
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Organ
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 4
Dutilleux – 2
Dvorak – 3-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Furtwangler – 2
Frank – Symphony In D
Glazunov – 4, 6, 7
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Harris – 3
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6, 44, 82-88, 92-104
Henze - 7
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 2, 3, 4, 5
Hanson – 1, 2
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor
Langgaard - 1
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lutoslawski – 3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin – 4
Martinu – 5, 6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25, 28, 29-31, 33, 35-36, 38-41
Myaskovsky – 6, 8
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 3
Parry - 3
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 2
Roussel – 3
Rubbra - 4
Saint-Saens – 2, 3
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schumann – 1-4
Scriabin – 4
Sessions – 3
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1
Tubin – 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric


----------



## Mika

Whatever happened to realdealblues? I will post something


----------



## Mika

Updated list:

Aho – 7
Alfven – 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1,4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Borodin – 2, 3
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Organ
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 4
Dutilleux – 2
Dvorak – 3-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Furtwangler – 2
Frank – Symphony In D
Glazunov – 4, 6, 7
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Harris – 3
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6, 44, 82-88, 92-104
Henze - 7
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 2, 3, 4, 5
Hanson – 1, 2
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor
Langgaard - 1
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin – 4
Martinu – 5, 6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25, 28, 29-31, 33, 35-36, 38-41
Myaskovsky – 6, 8
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 3
Parry - 3
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 2
Roussel – 3
Rubbra - 4
Saint-Saens – 2, 3
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schumann – 1-4
Scriabin – 4
Sessions – 3
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1
Tubin – 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric


----------



## Guest

Can I suggest Gerhard’s Symphony no. 3?


----------



## ApologeticMozartean

I noticed Britten’s Sinfonia da Requiem hasn’t been done yet. Could that be added to the list, presuming it isn’t already there?


----------



## Mika

Thanks for new suggestions. I keep those on my mind


----------



## leonsm

What about Atterberg's 3rd?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Magnard, the first four Martinu's, Haydn Sturm und Drang, the earlier Scriabin's, More Miaskovsky, more Tubin? Lots of good ones not yet covered!

And of so-far untouched composers, Vagn Holmboe, Aulis Sallinen, Moeran's one symphony is very fine, as are those by Ernst Toch, Leevi Madetoja, Arre Merikanto, Ture Rangstrom?


----------



## D Smith

Since you asked for suggestions, one symphony which I am surprised is not on the list already is Hans Rott’s Symphony No. 1. For anyone who likes Mahler this is self-recommending (the similarities are striking). He wrote it at age 20 and died a few years later- what a loss for music.

I can also recommend (to name just a few):

Miaskovsky 17, 21, 27
Roussel 2,4
Tippett - 2
Hanson - 3

Thanks for keeping Saturday Symphony going Mika.


----------



## realdealblues

Mika said:


> Whatever happened to realdealblues? I will post something


Thanks Mika. Still alive, just been underwater lately. Thanks for keeping things going.

I have also added the suggestions that have recently been posted to the master list. Anyone can make a suggestion of a Symphony that hasn't been posted yet. Many have been suggested and I do keep track of them. The more suggestions I get for one the higher up the list it goes. We are getting close to the ones that only have had one recommendation. I may post them or take some polls to see what you would like to see coming up sooner, but I still have probably a 1 to 2 dozen works scheduled before we get to that point.


----------



## Vaan

Boris Tchaikovsky: Sevastopol Symphony.


----------



## Mika

We are missing Saturday symphony. Will figure out something soon.


----------



## Mika

It will be Rott #1


----------



## Mika

Updated list:

Aho – 7
Alfven – 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 3, 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1, 2, 4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Borodin – 2, 3
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Organ
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 4
Dutilleux – 2
Dvorak – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Furtwangler – 1, 2
Frank – Symphony In D
Gerhard - 3
Glazunov – 4, 6, 7
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Harris – 3
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6, 31, 44, 49, 82-88, 92-104
Henze - 7
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-3
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor
Langgaard - 1
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 4,5, 6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25, 28, 29-31, 33-36, 38-41
Myaskovsky – 6, 8, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 3
Parry - 3
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 2
Rott - 1
Roussel – 3
Rubbra - 4
Saint-Saens – 1-3, in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schumann – 1-4
Scriabin – 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1
Toch -3
Tubin – 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric


----------



## Mika

Will post SS soon


----------



## Mika

SS coming. I will act after 30 minutes if cougarjuno or someone else won’t post before it.


----------



## Mika

We are missing our SS. Any requests?


----------



## D Smith

The Santa Claus Symphony by William Henry Fry?

.....

Joking!

Why don't you just pick one Mika.


----------



## Mika

I will soon. Tried to be more interactive


----------



## Mika

Updated list:

Aho – 7
Alfven – 4
Alwyn - 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 3, 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Borodin – 2, 3
Bowen - 2
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1,4
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dutilleux – 1-2
Dvorak – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Furtwangler – 1, 2
Frank – Symphony In D
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4, 6, 7, 8
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Grieg - Symphony In C Minor
Harris – 3
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6, 26, 28, 31, 44, 49, 82-88, 92-104
Haydn,M. - 25
Henze - 7
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-3
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor, Symphony In E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 8
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Magnard - 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 4,5, 6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25, 27-41
Myaskovsky – 6, 8, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 2-3
Parry - 3
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7
Piston - 2
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Roussel – 3
Rubbra - 4
Saint-Saens – 1-3, in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schumann – 1-4
Scriabin – 1, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch -3
Tubin – 2, 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric


----------



## MusicSybarite

Curious to read that a Holmboe symphony has never been mentioned. His symphonies are impressive. It would be a good idea to try one of them.


----------



## Mika

SS time. Will post soon


----------



## maestro267

So even after what, 7 years? I can see plenty of gaps that can be filled, just among composers already featured. We still have an astonishing amount of scope for this feature to continue for years.


----------



## Art Rock

Another name missing is William Schuman. I assume the Glass is Philip, but Louis Glass (DK) is also worrthwhile. The one symphony by Karlowicz, the one symphony by Moeran.


----------



## KenOC

Art Rock said:


> Another name missing is William Schuman. I assume the Glass is Philip, but Louis Glass (DK) is also worrthwhile. The one symphony by Karlowicz, the one symphony by Moeran.


Schuman's #3 was put up recently, May 2.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Would be nice to see a Ferdinand Ries, Han Huber, Noskowski, Hamerik, Czerny, Onslow etc.. Loads to choose from. Go through the CPO, Hyperion, Sterling catalog for more


----------



## Art Rock

Joachim Raff said:


> Would be nice to see a Ferdinand Ries, Han Huber, Noskowski, Hamerik, Czerny, Onslow etc.. Loads to choose from. Go through the CPO, Hyperion, Sterling catalog for more


Coincidentally listening to Ries symphonies right now (1+2) - Definitely at least as good imo as Schuberts first four.


----------



## Mika

Will update list above soon and yes Schuman is there already


----------



## Alfacharger

I would love one of my favorite composers added to the list. Bernard Herrmann's Symphony from 1941.


----------



## Mika

Updated list:

Aho – 7
Alfven – 3-4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 3, 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony In C Minor
Borodin – 2, 3
Bowen - 2
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1
Creston - 2
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1,4
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dutilleux – 1-2
Dvorak – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Furtwangler – 1-3
Frank – Symphony In D
Gade -5
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4, 6, 7, 8
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Grieg - Symphony In C Minor
Harris – 3
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6,11, 26, 28, 31, 44, 49,71, 82-88, 91-104
Haydn,M. - 25
Henze - 7
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-4
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor, Symphony In E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 8
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Magnard - 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 4,5, 6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 2-3
Parry - 3
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7
Piston - 2,6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Roussel – 2-3
Rubbra - 4
Saint-Saens – 1-3, in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch -3
Tubin – 2, 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1-2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Mika

SS coming soon.............


----------



## Mika

and the updated list:

Aho – 7
Alfven – 3-4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 3, 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony In C Minor
Borodin – 2, 3
Bowen - 2
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1
Creston - 2
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1,4
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dutilleux – 1-2
Dvorak – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Furtwangler – 1-3
Frank – Symphony In D
Gade -5
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4, 6, 7, 8
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Grieg - Symphony In C Minor
Harris – 3
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6,11, 26, 28, 31, 44, 49,71, 82-88, 91-104
Haydn,M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-4
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor, Symphony In E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 8
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Magnard - 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 4,5, 6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 2-3
Parry - 3
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7
Piston - 2,6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Roussel – 2-3
Rubbra - 4
Saint-Saens – 1-3, in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch -3
Tubin – 2, 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1-2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Mika

SS coming soooooon


----------



## Mika

Hold on, I am coming (with Saturday symphony)


----------



## Mika

and the updated list:

Aho – 5,7
Alfven – 3-4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony In C Minor
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1
Creston - 2
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1,4
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dopper - 7
Dutilleux – 1-2
Dvorak – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Fibich - 2
Furtwangler – 1-3
Frank – Symphony In D
Gade -5
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Grieg - Symphony In C Minor
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6, 7, 11, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 49,71, 82-88, 91-104
Haydn,M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-4
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor, Symphony In E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Magnard - 1, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 2-3, 5
Parry - 3
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7
Piston - 2,6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7,8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saens – 1-3, in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1, 3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch -3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1-2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Mika

Coming soon. Get ready


----------



## Mika

and the updated list:

Aho – 5,7
Alfven – 3-4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony In C Minor
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1
Creston - 2
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1,4
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dopper - 7
Dutilleux – 1-2
Dvorak – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Fibich - 1-2
Furtwangler – 1-3
Frank – Symphony In D
Gade -5
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Grieg - Symphony In C Minor
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 49,71, 82-88, 91-104
Haydn,M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-4
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor, Symphony In E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Magnard - 1, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 2-3, 5
Parry - 3
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7
Piston - 2,6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7,8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saens – 1-3, in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1, 3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch -3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1-2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Mika

Posting soon, get ready


----------



## Mika

and the updated list:

Aho – 5,7
Alfven – 3-4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bach, C.P.E. - 5 Wq. 182
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony In C Minor
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1
Creston - 2
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1,4
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dopper - 7
Dutilleux – 1-2
Dvorak – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 1, 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Fibich - 1-2
Furtwangler – 1-3
Frank – Symphony In D
Gade - 3, 5
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Grieg - Symphony In C Minor
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 49,71, 82-88, 91-104
Haydn,M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-4
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor, Symphony In E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Magnard - 1, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 1, 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 2-3, 5
Parry - 3
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7, 9
Piston - 2,6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7,8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saens – 1-3, in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1, 3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch -3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1-2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## BoggyB

Have you considered listening to the, err, *Saturday Symphony* by Ronald Binge?


----------



## Mika

Coming soon...........


----------



## Mika

SS is late. Don't worry it is coming


----------



## Mika

Coming soon..........


----------



## Mika

and the updated list:

Aho – 5,7
Alfven – 1, 3-4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bach, C.P.E. - 5 Wq. 182
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony In C Minor
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga-Santas – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony Of 3 Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1
Creston - 2
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1,4
D'Indy - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dopper - 7
Dutilleux – 1-2
Dvorak – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 1, 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Fibich - 1-2
Furtwangler – 1-3
Frank – Symphony In D
Gade - 3, 5
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliere – 2, 3
Gorecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Grieg - Symphony In C Minor
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 22, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 49,71, 82-88, 91-104
Haydn,M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony In E-Flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-4
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Ķeniņš - 1
Kernis - 2
Khachaturian – 1-3
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor, Symphony In E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutoslawski – 2,3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Magnard - 1, 3, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 1, 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Milhaud - 6
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Norgard – 2-3, 5
Panufnik - 3 "Sinfonia Sacra" 
Parry - 3
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7, 9
Piston - 2,6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7,8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Rouse - 5
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saens – 1-3, in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 4, 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1, 3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4, Symphony in G minor "Zwickau"
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stanford - 2
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch -3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1-2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I listened to Beethoven´s 9th tonight for the first time in it´s entirety. I usually stop when the singing starts. Until then, it´s a masterpiece.

The singing is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Judas Priest Fan said:


> I listened to Beethoven´s 9th tonight for the first time in it´s entirety. I usually stop when the singing starts. Until then, it´s a masterpiece.
> 
> The singing is just not my cup of tea.


Same here. But you need to fast-forward to some great parts in-between and after the signing - the fugal section right after the Turkish march is one of Beethoven's best and the final 20 seconds are exhilarating.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Several years back I felt the way the last two posts do about classical singing. I didn't understand the words or the way they were sung. Then I simplified things and started viewing the voice as an instrument. I look up the words to get an idea of them, then just enjoy.


----------



## Clloydster

How does this work in here - I don't see where the symphony you all listen to gets posted. I'd like to join in, but am pretty new to things, and it looks like you have already listened to everything I am familiar with.


----------



## Clloydster

And I love Beethoven's 9th. I listen all the way through, and like every bit of it.


----------



## Art Rock

Clloydster said:


> How does this work in here - I don't see where the symphony you all listen to gets posted. I'd like to join in, but am pretty new to things, and it looks like you have already listened to everything I am familiar with.


Every Saturday one of the organizers of this continuing 'event' will announce the symphony of the week, taken from the list. Everybody who wants to participate, will listen to that symphony. Usually we announce which version we will listen to, and sometimes (rarely) you may see people post reactions after they listen.


----------



## Malx

Clloydster said:


> How does this work in here - I don't see where the symphony you all listen to gets posted. I'd like to join in, but am pretty new to things, and it looks like you have already listened to everything I am familiar with.


As Art Rock says the Symphony will be posted early Saturday - here is the link to last weeks selection.

SS 17.04.21 - Sallinen #4

So this weekend a thread will start SS 24.04.21 followed by a composers name then symphony number - hope this helps.
Note European date system used.


----------



## Mika

Coming soon.....


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I have been using this list as a guide for my listening in order to explore new composers, and I think it’s an absolutely fantastic resource for this purpose! With that in mind, I’ve given the list an update - I hope nobody minds.

Adés - Tevot
Aho – 5, 7
Alfvén – 1, 3-4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 1, 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bach, C.P.E. - 5 Wq. 182
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony in One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Roméo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony in C Minor
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga Santos – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B-flat 
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1, 3
Creston - 2
Czerny - 1
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1, 4
D'Indy - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dopper - 7
Dutilleux – 1, 2
Dvořák – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 1, 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Fibich - 1, 2
Furtwängler – 1-3
Franck – Symphony in D
Gade - 3, 5
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliére – 2, 3
Górecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Grieg - Symphony in C Minor
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 22, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 49,71, 82-88, 91-104
Haydn, M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony in E-flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-4
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janáček – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Ķeniņš - 1
Kernis - 2
Khachaturian – 1-3
Kodály - Symphony in C
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony in C Minor, Symphony in E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutosławski – 2, 3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Madetoja - 3
Magnard - 1, 3, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinu – 1, 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalîla-Symphonie
Milhaud - 6
Moeran - Symphony in G Minor
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Nørgård – 2-3, 5
Panufnik - 3 "Sinfonia Sacra" 
Parry - 3
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7, 9
Piston - 2, 6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7, 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Rouse - 5
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saëns – 1-3, Symphony in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 4, 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1-3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (skipping 7, of course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4, Symphony in G Minor "Zwickau"
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Simpson – 9
Stanford - 2
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms
Sibelius – 1-7
Stanford – 3, 4
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch - 3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1, 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Mika

I noticed a while ago Kokkonen #4 is missing from the list. It was https://www.talkclassical.com/52940-ss-09-12-2017-a.html?highlight=Kokkonen


----------



## cougarjuno

Mika said:


> I noticed a while ago Kokkonen #4 is missing from the list. It was https://www.talkclassical.com/52940-ss-09-12-2017-a.html?highlight=Kokkonen


Also Stanford is on two separate lines


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Let’s try it again:tiphat:

Adés - Tevot
Aho – 5, 7
Alfvén – 1, 3, 4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 1, 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bach, C.P.E. - 5 Wq. 182
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony in One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Roméo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony in C Minor
Boccherini - Symphony in D Minor, Op. 12/4
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga Santos – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B-flat 
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1, 3
Creston - 2
Czerny - 1
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1, 4
D'Indy - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dopper - 7
Dutilleux – 1, 2
Dvořák – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 1, 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1
Fibich - 1, 2
Furtwängler – 1-3
Franck – Symphony in D
Gade - 3, 5
Gerhard - 3
Glass - 3
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliére – 2, 3
Górecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Grieg - Symphony in C Minor
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 22, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 49,71, 82-88, 91-104
Haydn, M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony in E-flat
Honegger – 1-5
Hanson – 1-4
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janáček – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Ķeniņš - 1
Kernis - 2
Khachaturian – 1-3
Kodály - Symphony in C
Kokkonen - 4
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony in C Minor, Symphony in E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4 "Fall Of The Leaf"
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutosławski – 2, 3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Madetoja - 3
Magnard - 1, 3, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinů - 1, 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalîla-Symphonie
Milhaud - 6
Moeran - Symphony in G Minor
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Nørgård – 2-3, 5
Panufnik - 3 "Sinfonia Sacra" 
Parry - 3
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7, 9
Piston - 2, 6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninov – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7, 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Rouse - 5
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saëns – 1-3, Symphony in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 4, 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1-3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (skipping 7, of course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4, Symphony in G Minor "Zwickau"
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Sibelius – 1-7
Simpson – 9
Stanford - 2-4
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In E-flat, Symphony In Three Movements, Symphony Of Psalms
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch - 3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1, 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## SONNET CLV

Judas Priest Fan said:


> I listened to Beethoven´s 9th tonight for the first time in it´s entirety. I usually stop when the singing starts. Until then, it´s a masterpiece.
> 
> The singing is just not my cup of tea.


Alas ....

But you _do_ claim to be a Judas Priest fan?

What happens when Rob Halford or "Ripper" Owens opens his mouth in a JP song? Do you turn off the music? Or do you start banging your head against the wall in joy?

Maybe it's your analogy, the "cup of tea." Perhaps if Beethoven's singing became rather a "mug of beer" you would find it more appealing?

With all due respect, I hope you will keep pushing onward into that final movement of the Beethoven Ninth. You may never equate it to "Living After Midnight" or "Heading Out to the Highway", but if you do keep on living and heading out, I think you'll find you've got another thing coming in your appreciation of Beethoven's choral masterpiece. After all, Beethoven remains a master at delivering the goods!









*Freude, schöner Götterfunken, Tochter aus Elysium...*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Just updating the list again. I'm following along silently - this huge list is an incredible way to get to know a wide range of composers and to thoroughly immerse oneself in the diversity of the symphonic repertoire. 

Adés - Tevot
Aho – 5, 7
Alfvén – 1, 3, 4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 1, 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bach, C.P.E. - 5 Wq. 182
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony in One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Roméo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony in C Minor
Boccherini - Symphony in D Minor, Op. 12/4
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga Santos – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 0-9
Carter – A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Chausson – Symphony in B-flat 
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ
Corigliano - 1, 3
Creston - 2
Czerny - 1
Davies - 1
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1, 4
D'Indy - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
Dittersdorf - 2 "The Fall Of Phaeton"
Dopper - 7
Dutilleux – 1, 2
Dvořák – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 1, 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1, 3
Fibich - 1, 2
Franck – Symphony in D
Furtwängler – 1-3
Gade - 3, 5
Gerhard - 3
Glass, L. - 3
Glass, P. - 3, 4
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliére – 2, 3
Górecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Gretchaninov - 3
Grieg - Symphony in C Minor
Hanson – 1-4
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 22, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 49,71, 82-89, 91-104
Haydn, M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony in E-flat
Honegger – 1-5
Holmboe - 5
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janáček – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 4
Ķeniņš - 1
Kernis - 2
Khachaturian – 1-3
Kodály - Symphony in C
Kokkonen - 4
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony in C Minor, Symphony in E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4, 11
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutosławski – 2, 3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Madetoja - 3
Magnard - 1, 3, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde
Martucci - 2
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinů - 1, 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalîla-Symphonie
Milhaud - 6
Moeran - Symphony in G Minor
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Nørgård – 2-3, 5
Panufnik - 3 "Sinfonia Sacra" 
Parry - 3, 5
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 3, 7
Pettersson – 7, 9
Piston - 2, 4, 6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninoff – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7, 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-2
Rott - 1
Rouse - 5
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saëns – 1-3, Symphony in F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 4, 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1-3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (skipping 7, of course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4, Symphony in G Minor "Zwickau"
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Sibelius – 1-7
Simpson – 9
Stanford - 2-4
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony in C, Symphony in E-flat, Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch - 3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1, 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Giving this another update.

Adés - Tevot
Aho – 5, 7, 12
Alfvén – 1, 3, 4
Alwyn - 4
Antheil - 4
Arnold – 1, 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bach, C.P.E. - 5 Wq. 182
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony in One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Roméo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony in C Minor
Boccherini - Symphony in D Minor, Op. 12/4
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga Santos – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 00-9
Carter – A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Chadwick - 2
Chausson – Symphony in B-flat 
Cherubini - Symphony in D Major
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ Symphony
Corigliano - 1, 3
Creston - 2
Czerny - 1
Davies - 1, 5
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1, 4
D'Indy - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
Dittersdorf - 2 
Dopper - 7
Dutilleux – 1, 2
Dvořák – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 1, 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1, 3
Fibich - 1, 2
Franck – Symphony in D
Furtwängler – 1-3
Gade - 3, 5
Gerhard - 3
Glass, L. - 3
Glass, P. - 3, 4
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliére – 2, 3
Górecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Gretchaninov - 3
Grieg - Symphony in C Minor
Hanson – 1-4
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 22, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 49,71, 82-89, 91-104
Haydn, M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony in E-flat
Honegger – 1-5
Holmboe - 5, 8
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janáček – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 1, 4
Ķeniņš - 1
Kernis - 2
Khachaturian – 1-3
Kodály - Symphony in C
Kokkonen - 4
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony in C Minor, Symphony in E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4, 11
Larcher - 2
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutosławski – 2, 3
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Madetoja - 3
Magnard - 1, 3, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde
Martucci - 2
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinů - 1, 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 5
Messiaen – Turangalîla-Symphonie
Milhaud - 6
Moeran - Symphony in G Minor
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Nørgård – 2-3, 5
Panufnik - 3 "Sinfonia Sacra" 
Parry - 3, 5
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 3, 7
Peterson-Berger - 3
Pettersson – 7, 9
Piston - 2, 4, 6
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninoff – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7, 8
Rawsthorne - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1, 2
Rott - 1
Rouse - 5
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saëns – 1-3, Symphony R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 4, 7
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1-3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (skipping 7, of course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4, Symphony in G Minor "Zwickau"
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Sibelius – 1-7
Silvestrov - 5
Simpson – 9
Stanford - 2-4
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony in C, Symphony in E-flat, Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch - 3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5, 8
Turina - Sinfonia Sevillana
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1, 2
Weinberg – 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Mika

Hold on, SS is coming


----------



## Mika

Coming soon, get ready


----------



## Mika

Adés - Tevot
Aho – 5, 7, 12
Alfvén – 1, 3, 4
Alwyn - 3, 4
Antheil - 4
Arensky - 1
Arnold – 1, 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bach, C.P.E. - 5 Wq. 182
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony in One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berkeley - 2
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Roméo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C, "Roma" Symphony
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony in C Minor
Boccherini - Symphony in D Minor, Op. 12/4
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga Santos – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 00-9
Carter – A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Chadwick - 2
Chausson – Symphony in B-flat
Cherubini - Symphony in D Major
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ Symphony
Corigliano - 1, 3
Creston - 2
Czerny - 1
Davies - 1, 5
Dawson - "Negro Folk Symphony"
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1, 4
D'Indy - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
Dittersdorf - 2
Dopper - 7
Dukas - Symphony in C Major
Dutilleux – 1, 2
Dvořák – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 1, 3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1, 3
Fibich - 1, 2
Franck – Symphony in D
Furtwängler – 1-3
Gade - 3, 5
Gerhard - 3
Glass, L. - 3
Glass, P. - 3, 4
Glazunov – 4-8
Gliére – 2, 3
Górecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Gretchaninov - 3
Grieg - Symphony in C Minor
Hanson – 1-4
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 22, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 48-49,71, 82-89, 91-104
Haydn, M. - 25
Henze - 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony in E-flat
Honegger – 1-5
Holmboe - 5, 8
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janáček – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 1, 4
Ķeniņš - 1
Kernis - 2
Khachaturian – 1-3
Kodály - Symphony in C
Kokkonen - 4
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony in C Minor, Symphony in E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4, 11
Larcher - 2
Leiviskä - 3
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutosławski – 2, 3
Lyapunov - 1
Lyatoshynsky – 3
Madetoja - 3
Magnard - 1, 3, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde
Malipiero - 4
Martucci - 2
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 4, 6
Martinů - 1, 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5
Mennin - 3, 5
Merikanto - 1
Messiaen – Turangalîla-Symphonie
Milhaud - 6
Moeran - Symphony in G Minor
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Nordgren - 3
Nørgård – 2-3, 5
Panufnik - 3 "Sinfonia Sacra"
Parry - 3, 5
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 1, 3, 7
Peterson-Berger - 3
Pettersson – 7, 9
Piston - 2, 4, 6
Popov – 1
Price - 3
Prokofiev – 1-7
Rachmaninoff – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7
Rautavaara – 7, 8
Rawsthorne - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1, 2
Rott - 1
Rouse - 5
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saëns – 1-3, Symphony R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 4, 7
Schmidt – 2, 4
Schnittke – 1-3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (skipping 7, of course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4, Symphony in G Minor "Zwickau"
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Sibelius – 1-7
Silvestrov - 5
Simpson – 9
Stanford - 2-4
Stenhammar - 2
Stravinsky – Symphony in C, Symphony in E-flat, Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2
Toch - 3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5, 8
Turina - Sinfonia Sevillana
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1, 2
Weinberg – 5, 10
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Mika

Adés - Tevot
Aho – 5, 7, 12
Alfvén – 1, 3, 4
Alwyn - 3, 4
Antheil - 4
Arensky - 1
Arnold – 1, 5, 6
Atterberg – 2, 3, 6
Bach, C.P.E. - 5 Wq. 182
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – 2, Symphony in One Movement
Bax – 1-7
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berkeley - 2
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Roméo et Juliette, Harold en Italie, Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale
Bernstein – 1-3
Berwald – 1-4
Bizet – Symphony in C, "Roma" Symphony
Bliss – Color Symphony
Blumenfeld - Symphony in C Minor
Boccherini - Symphony in D Minor, Op. 12/4
Borodin – 1-3
Bowen - 2
Braga Santos – 2, 4
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1, 3, 32
Britten – Simple Symphony, Spring Symphony
Bruckner – 00-9
Carter – A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Chadwick - 2
Chausson – Symphony in B-flat
Cherubini - Symphony in D Major
Copland – 3, Dance Symphony, Organ Symphony
Corigliano - 1, 3
Creston - 2
Czerny - 1
Davies - 1, 5
Dawson - "Negro Folk Symphony"
Debussy – La Mer
Diamond – 1, 4
D'Indy - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
Dittersdorf - 2
Dopper - 7
Dukas - Symphony in C Major
Dutilleux – 1, 2
Dvořák – 1-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Enescu – 1-3
Englund - 2
Farrenc – 1, 3
Fibich - 1, 2
Franck – Symphony in D
Fricker - 3
Furtwängler – 1-3
Gade - 3, 5
Gerhard - 3
Glass, L. - 3
Glass, P. - 3, 4
Glazunov – 2, 4-8
Gliére – 2, 3
Górecki – 2, 3
Gounod - 1
Gretchaninov - 3
Grieg - Symphony in C Minor
Hanson – 1-4
Harris – 3, 7
Hartmann – 3, 4
Haydn – 6-8, 11, 22, 26, 28, 31, 44-46, 48-49,71, 82-89, 91-104
Haydn, M. - 25
Henze - 5, 7
Herrmann - 1
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler, Pittsburgh Symphony, Symphony in E-flat
Honegger – 1-5
Holmboe - 5, 8
Hoof - 2
Hovhaness – 2, 22
Ives – 1-4, Holiday Symphony
Janáček – Sinfonietta
Kabalevsky - 1, 2
Kalinnikov – 1
Kancheli - 1, 4
Ķeniņš - 1
Kernis - 2
Khachaturian – 1-3
Kodály - Symphony in C
Kokkonen - 4
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major
Kraus – Symphony in C Minor, Symphony in E-flat
Langgaard - 1, 4, 11
Larcher - 2
Leighton - 2
Leiviskä - 3
Liszt – Dante Symphony, Faust Symphony
Lloyd - 5, 8
Lutosławski – 2, 3
Lyapunov - 1
Lyatoshynsky – 3, 4 
Madetoja - 3
Magnard - 1, 3, 4
Mahler – 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde
Malipiero - 4
Martucci - 2
Maslanka - 4
Melartin – 2, 4, 6
Martinů - 1, 3-6
Mendelssohn – 1-5, String Symphony #9
Milhaud - 1
Mennin - 3, 5
Merikanto - 1
Messiaen – Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mielck - "Symphony in F Minor"
Milhaud - 6
Moeran - Symphony in G Minor
Mozart – 24-41
Myaskovsky – 5-6, 8, 17, 21, 27
Nielsen – 1-6
Nordgren - 3
Nørgård – 2-3, 5
Panufnik - 3 "Sinfonia Sacra"
Parry - 3, 5
Peiko - 4
Penderecki – 1, 3, 7
Peterson-Berger - 3
Pettersson – 7, 9
Piston - 2, 4, 6
Popov – 1
Price - 3
Prokofiev – 1-7
Pärt - 3
Rachmaninoff – 1-3
Raff – 3, 5, 7, 8
Rautavaara – 7, 8
Rawsthorne - 3
Ries - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov – 1-3
Rochberg - 5
Rott - 1
Rouse - 5
Roussel – 2-4
Rubbra - 4
Rubinstein - 2
Saint-Saëns – 1-3, Symphony R. 163 "Urbs Roma"
Sallinen - 4, 7
Schmidt – 2, 4
Schnittke – 1-3
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 1-9 (skipping 7, of course)
Schuman - 3
Schumann – 1-4, Symphony in G Minor "Zwickau"
Scott - 4
Scriabin – 1, 3, 4
Searle - 2
Sessions – 2, 3
Shcherbachov - 5
Shostakovich – 1-15
Sibelius – 1-7
Silvestrov - 5,7
Simpson – 9
Stanford - 2-4
Stenhammar - 2
Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie 
Stravinsky – Symphony in C, Symphony in E-flat, Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 2, 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky, B. - 2
Tchaikovsky – 1-6, Manfred
Tippett - 1-2, 4
Toch - 3
Tubin – 2, 4, 5, 8
Turina - Sinfonia Sevillana
Tüür - 5
Vasks – 3
Vaughan Williams – 1-9
Villa-Lobos – 4
Walker - 5
Walton – 1, 2
Weber - 1
Webern – Symphony
Weill - 1, 2
Weinberg – 5, 10
Wetz - 1
Zemlinsky – Lyric, 2


----------



## Mika

Will submit later today. Let’s try fan request approach today . Anything you would like to hear today?


----------



## AndorFoldes

Mika said:


> Will submit later today. Let’s try fan request approach today . Anything you would like to hear today?


Here are some suggestions for Nordic symphonies that haven't been featured, all more or less late Romantic:

Atterberg 1st, Alfven 2nd, Svendsen 2nd, Halvorsen 2nd, Madetoja 2nd, any of Rangstrom's four symphonies, Irgens-Jensen and Mortensen.

Edit: Also Rautavaara's 3rd.


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar - 2
Did we do that already?


----------



## PeterKC

Casella - 2
Cowell - 2,4,11
Boughton - 3


----------



## cougarjuno

PeterKC said:


> Casella - 2
> Cowell - 2,4,11
> Boughton - 3


We'll definitely get to the Casella soon


----------

